# Codificador 5.1



## Otrebor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesitaria que alguien me pase un circuito de un codificador 5.1 o una pag. donde allan este tipo de circuitos.
Gracias


----------



## palomo (Sep 27, 2006)

hola amigo otrebor desafortunadamente si quieres un decodificador para 5.1 se necesita de un chip decodificador, amen de las conexiónes que estas son demaciado pequeñas y si no tienes el instrumental adecuado te sera demaciado dificil por no decir imposibles. ahora que si lo que quieres es un decodificador algo sencillo te invito a que visites esta pagina: 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project18.htm

Este es un simple Surround en el cual toma la señal stereo para obtener canal central, satelitales y bajos. las frontales vienen siendo las señales originales estereo, NO es un croosover como se habia pensado en este foro, ya que yo tuve la oportunidad de armarlo y funciona, aunque no esperes lo que se obtiene de un decodificador digital original, pero la separacion de los efectos son buenas  

HAAA te recomiendo que en caso que no sepas ingles ve aprendiendo o en caso que ya lo sepas practicalo ya que esta pagina esta en dicho idioma.

Atte: palomo


----------



## luicho92 (Ago 10, 2010)

en graves que tal funciona??


----------

